# Tiny-tac on E-tec



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

good question...see last post in link

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=268205

but this gent had one on his...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1323447526


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[smiley=1-mmm.gif]shoulda known

I do believe u got some sort of perverse pleasure otta that one


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You know I did, TN 

It's an inductive tachometer. Designed for use on any engine that produces an electromagnetic pulse
at regular intervals, through an easily accessible wire. It may require a filter to cut down on white noise
generated by other electrical components, but if it has a spark plug wire, then as long as you know the
number of times the wire is pulsed per rpm, then all the tach does is count the pulses. Contact the
folks at Tiny Tach direct, and ask which model is designed for use on your outboard,
and if there are any problems that need to be watched for.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Of course. It does appear that they are using a coax. wire now ---before it was normal wire 

I shall endeavor to succeed because u are having way to much pleasure


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya' been watching too many reruns of the Outlaw Josey Wales!


----------

